# Egg sharer myself but may need donor sperm



## lucky2008 (Dec 4, 2008)

I would like to know if anyone has been in the same situation as myself or anyone that can help me.I have just finished my 1st egg share cycle at CRM London. My cycle ended negative but my recipent got a positive result. When my eggs were mixed with my partners sperm we ended up with a lot of poor quality embryos.Therefore clinic suggested possible problem with sperm. I hope to try again in a few months, again as an egg sharer. But if my 2nd cycle has poor quality embryos, we will consider using a sperm donor. Has anyone else gone from being a egg sharer to needing a sperm donor? How long is the wait for a sperm donor at CRM london?They have a big advertisment for egg donors but i don`t hear much about sperm donors at CRM

Thanks


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)




----------

